# Asado HIDROGENADO en SanRafael con el loquis y sin los poios del Lemur



## torres.electronico (May 15, 2016)

El Jueves y Viernes hice una pequeña visita medica a la provincia de Mendoza, y ya que estaba por la zona, me cai por los pagos del Sr. Loquis Fonis... mas conocido como el Locode la Fonola 
Gracias a la buena onda de Raul, hicimos un poco de ruido en su taller (lindos equipitos RF e instrumental) y de paso, tiramos unos cachos de carnes arriba de las brasas 


_de izquierda a derecha tenemos a Juan, Raul, Fabricio (otro loquillo que esta recorriendo el mundo con su moto alimentada con hidrogeno) y Rodrigo...









Raul mostrandonos unas de sus tantas celdas experimentales 



Fabricio y su moto 200cc.






El auto de Rodri con una celda problematica  ... Aprovechamos mi visita y le corregi los errores mecanicos y alguno que otro electronico 
_
La pase excelente!!! terribles personajes ojala se vuelva a repetir ... en especial ese asado que estaba terrible 

Como anecdota final, lo hice corre al loquis 50 metros mientras esperaba el colectivo, me di cuenta que habia olvidado celular


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2016)

que bueno juntarse un rato entre amigos 
y ademas comer el asado ,que es lo de menos 
un abrazo amigos
PD:
si  hubiera estado mas cerca, seguro me aparecía 
para explotar unos poios con hidrógeno


----------



## elgriego (May 15, 2016)

Felicitaciones por el encuentro ,y la comilona,supongo que la habran acompañado con agua mineral como se acostumbra,Lindo taller,faltaron las fotos de los equipos de Rf.


Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (May 15, 2016)

Si, me colguecon la foto de los equipos; tiene varios juguetitos, incluso se armo un link con una pc vieja que anda de 10... Si Raul ve este topico, espero que suba alguna fotito... Quedo pendiente por falta de tiempo un control dtmf para encender y apagar una repe que montaron en un cerro de la zona


----------



## solaris8 (May 15, 2016)

que bueno, que lindo lo pasaron!!!
los encuentros entre amigos deberian ser una tradicion!!!
un abrazo torres & cia.!!


----------



## torres.electronico (May 15, 2016)

el proximo asadito, me gustaria que sea en baires asi puedo conocer al señor Fogo, DosMe, Lemur, con toda mis ganas una persona que admiro el señor PePepe (actual ya no mira jajajaja)... y esta mas qaue ob vio a todo el arenero


----------



## raulalberto1955 (May 15, 2016)

buenas fotos  espero lo hallan disfrutado  saludos y me alegro que ya estes en tu casa


----------



## locodelafonola (May 15, 2016)

hola 





torres.electronico dijo:


> el proximo asadito, me gustaria que sea en baires asi puedo conocer al señor Fogo, DosMe, Lemur, con toda mis ganas una persona que admiro el señor PePepe (actual ya no mira jajajaja)... y esta mas qaue ob vio a todo el arenero


 ese si seria un asadito ., para no perderce ., y si se puede se "importa" al marito desde mexico city jajajajajajajajjaja 





raulalberto1955 dijo:


> buenas fotos  espero lo hallan disfrutado  saludos y me alegro que ya estes en tu casa


 alberto pone fotos de tus equipos asi las ven los radioaficionados


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> el proximo asadito, me gustaria que sea en baires asi puedo conocer al señor Fogo, DosMe, Lemur, con toda mis ganas una persona que admiro el señor PePepe (actual ya no mira jajajaja)... y esta mas qaue ob vio a todo el arenero



 que si nos juntamos todos en el mismo lugar,seria lindo .
pero peligroso,
ideal para una  redada y nos agarran a todos juntos de un saque  jajajajaja


----------



## shevchenko (May 15, 2016)

Como le explicas a la policia que una tesla echa con 5 trafos de microondas es inofensiva, y que el gas que explota sale del agua?  

Saludos y que se repita che!


----------



## pppppo (May 15, 2016)

Brindo por lo gratis segun yo ..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2016)

Todas caras de delincuentes juveniles che !  

 Buenísimo !  envidia sana


----------



## torres.electronico (May 15, 2016)

Raul, veo qie juan ye sigue bautizando jajajaja 
Obvio que la pase barbaro, ahi ya tengo lo tuyo parq la repe, tenes los filtros para meter audio?


----------



## torres.electronico (May 15, 2016)

Me falto la foto principal !!!?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2016)

il padrinoo y sus secuaces ,
la pasaron a lo grande hee , suertudosss


----------



## torres.electronico (May 15, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> il padrinoo y sus secuaces ,
> la pasaron a lo grande hee , suertudosss



Jajajaja pasamos a buscarte, pero por las dudas no tocamos timbre ppr.moedp qie te den socotroco co.o cobre yo sin pagarla ni beberla 
 



shevchenko dijo:


> Como le explicas a la policia que una tesla echa con 5 trafos de microondas es inofensiva, y que el gas que explota sale del agua?
> 
> Saludos y que se repita che!



  y eso qie no viste la celda de clavos y dos planchas de xhapa del 10


----------

